# the Pathétique = η Παθητική (Συμφωνία)



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ελληνική απόδοση των ονομάτων των συνθετών και των έργων κλασικής μουσικής που ξέρουμε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι ως επί το πλείστον σωστή.



Υπάρχουν και τραγικά λάθη, όπως η "παθητική συμφωνία" του Τσαϊκόφσκι, αλλά οκέι, δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που την πάτησαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Αν εννοείς ότι το Патетическая (_Patetičeskaja_) σημαίνει passionate, και άρα έπρεπε να αποδοθεί "Παθιασμένη", έχεις δίκιο, αλλά και σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες το απέδωσαν ως "Παθητική". Εμένα δεν μ' ενοχλεί, πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί γιατί είναι καταφανέστατα λάθος. Στα δε αγγλικά είναι τερατώδες λάθος, γιατί pathetic σημαίνει αξιοθρήνητος. Το ίδιο και στα γαλλικά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ίσως μ' ενοχλεί γιατί είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου έργα και νομίζω ότι δεν θα υπήρχε πιο ταιριαστή απόδοση από το "συμφωνία του πάθους", γιατί μουσικά είναι φανερό ότι πρόκειται για πάθος και μού θυμίζει έντονα την σεφέρεια Άρνηση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν και τραγικά λάθη, όπως η "παθητική συμφωνία" του Τσαϊκόφσκι, αλλά οκέι, δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που την πάτησαν.





Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί γιατί είναι καταφανέστατα λάθος. Στα δε αγγλικά είναι τερατώδες λάθος, γιατί pathetic σημαίνει αξιοθρήνητος. Το ίδιο και στα γαλλικά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ίσως μ' ενοχλεί γιατί είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου έργα και νομίζω ότι δεν θα υπήρχε πιο ταιριαστή απόδοση από το "συμφωνία του πάθους", γιατί μουσικά είναι φανερό ότι πρόκειται για πάθος και μού θυμίζει έντονα την σεφέρεια Άρνηση.



Ελληγενή, ο γκούκλης είναι καταφανέστατα φίλος μας: 


*Pathetic*:
[...]
4. _Obsolete _of or affecting the feelings

Ξέρω, ξέρω, ομπσολίτ, αν όμως μεταφράστηκε η Συμφωνία έτσι στα αγγλικά, θα το δεχόμασταν καθώς ο Τσαϊκόφσκι την έγραψε στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Άσε που το pathetic είναι το επίθετο που προέρχεται από το ουσιαστικό pathos. Για να δούμε, μεταφράστηκε έτσι στα αγγλικά η συμφωνία; Όχι, λέει η Βίκι: *The Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, Pathétique * (πολύ φίλος μας, σου λέω! :twit:)

Στα γαλλικά πάλι:
*Pathétique *
Qui émeut vivement et profondément, notamment par le spectacle ou l'évocation de la souffrance. Synon. bouleversant, déchirant, dramatique, émouvant, poignant, saisissant, touchant.​ (ΣΥΝ.: συγκινητικός, σπαρακτικός, συναρπαστικός κτλ. Παθιασμένος, δηλαδή). Και για να δούμε:
MUS. ,,Genre de musique dramatique et théâtrale qui tend à peindre les grandes passions, et particulièrement la douleur et la tristesse`` (Littré).​ (ΜΟΥΣ.: Είδος δραματικής και θεατρικής μουσικής που τείνει να σκιαγραφεί μεγάλα πάθη, και ιδίως τον πόνο και τη δυστυχία).


Κάτι ξέχασα... Α, τα ελληνικά: 
*παθητικός -ή -ό*: [...] που έχει, εκφράζει, προκαλεί ένα έντονο συναίσθημα, έντονο πάθος, συνήθ. ερωτικό ή νοσταλγίας· (πρβ. παθιάρικος): Οι παθητικοί ρυθμοί του ταγκό. (Μα πόσο φίλοι, πια; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Παλάβρα, στα αγγλικά αυτή η έννοια εξαφανίστηκε τον 18ο αιώνα, άρα είναι άσχετο*. Στα γαλλικά είπα ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος, γιατί οι γνώσεις μου είναι οι σχολικές, άρα τις λογίζω μηδέν εις το πηλίκον. Στα αγγλικά το ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον γαλλικό τίτλο, αλλά φυσικά ο Άγγλος θα καταλάβει pathetique = pathetic, άρα το ίδιο κάνει. Την έννοια που δίνει το ΛΚΝ δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου και την αμφισβητώ ευθέως. Πάω στοίχημα ό,τι θες, πως κανείς Έλληνας δεν θα μετάφραζε παθητικός = παθιάρης ή παθιασμένος. Και του Φυτράκη γράφει κάτι ανάλογο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από πού έρχονται αυτοί οι ορισμοί. Πάσχω - πάθηση - παθητικός // παθιάζομαι - πάθος - παθιασμένος και παθιάρης.

Όταν μού λένε "παθητικό τραγούδι" δεν καταλαβαίνω "τραγούδι με πάθος" αλλά "αδύναμο τραγούδι".


* το OED που ακολουθεί την πρώτη και τελευταία εμφάνιση της έννοιας, όπου δύναται, εδώ δίνει τελευταία εμφάνιση στα μέσα του 18ου αιώνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι και το «παθητικό φιλί» θα το ερμηνεύεις αλ' ανγκλέ...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάω στοίχημα ό,τι θες, πως κανείς Έλληνας δεν θα μετάφραζε παθητικός = παθιάρης ή παθιασμένος.


Μη βάζεις στοίχημα, μπορεί να το χάσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω ότι και το «παθητικό φιλί» θα το ερμηνεύεις αλ' ανγκλέ...



Αν δεις λίγο τις πηγές, θα δεις ό,τι δεν είναι και το απαύγασμα της εγκυρότητας. Ένα απ' αυτά είναι από το BBCGreek, που το κείμενο δεν είναι και για βραβείο· είναι γεμάτο αγγλισμούς.



Alexandra said:


> Μη βάζεις στοίχημα, μπορεί να το χάσεις.



Δεν πειράζει. Ας το χάσω αν δεν έχω δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Το _παθητικό τραγούδι_, η _παθητική μελωδία_ και ο _παθητικός σκοπός_ είναι συμφράσεις που υπήρχαν στα ελληνικά πριν από εμάς, τότε που η Pathétique έγινε Παθητική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν δεις λίγο τις πηγές, θα δεις ό,τι δεν είναι και το απαύγασμα της εγκυρότητας.


Εντάξει, πέρα από τα άφθονα ερωτικά  αφηγήματα, υπάρχουν και μερικά έγκυρα. Επί της ουσίας όμως, όπως απέδειξε ο Νίκελ, το παθητικός = παθιασμένος αποτελεί παλαιότατη χρήση.


Hellegennes said:


> Ένα απ' αυτά είναι από το BBCGreek, που το κείμενο δεν είναι και για βραβείο· είναι γεμάτο αγγλισμούς.


Ακριβώς. Ένας λόγος παραπάνω! Δεν θεωρούν ότι pathetic = παθητικός (εκτός αν το φιλί ήταν πραγματικά για τα μπάζα)...

Α, και για να είμαι σαφής και δίκαιος: Εγώ δύσκολα θα έγραφα σήμερα παθητικό φιλί... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, πέρα από τα άφθονα ερωτικά  αφηγήματα, υπάρχουν και μερικά έγκυρα. Επί της ουσίας όμως, όπως απέδειξε ο Νίκελ, το παθητικός = παθιασμένος αποτελεί παλαιότατη χρήση.
> Ακριβώς. Ένας λόγος παραπάνω! Δεν θεωρούν ότι pathetic = παθητικός (εκτός αν το φιλί ήταν πραγματικά για τα μπάζα)...
> 
> Α, και για να είμαι σαφής και δίκαιος: Εγώ δύσκολα θα έγραφα σήμερα παθητικό φιλί... :)



Δεν νομίζω το κείμενο να έγραφε pathetic, στο πρωτότυπο. Προφανώς έλεγε passionate. Αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Εγώ μιλάω για το σήμερα, γιατί και ο εμπαθής είχε διαφορετική σημασία και άλλαξε. Ούτε έχω πειστεί ότι αυτό το παθητικός δεν είναι γαλλισμός, σ' αυτά τα κείμενα. Γενικά δηλαδή, δεν πείθομαι ότι ακόμη και το 1900, κάποιος που άκουγε "παθητική συμφωνία" θα σκεφτόταν "συμφωνία του πάθους".


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παλάβρα, στα αγγλικά αυτή η έννοια εξαφανίστηκε τον 18ο αιώνα, άρα είναι άσχετο*.


Όπως θα δεις στο λίνκο που μας έδωσε ο καταφανώς φίλος μας, στα αγγλικά δεν μεταφράστηκε έτσι η εν λόγω συμφωνία. 


Hellegennes said:


> Στα αγγλικά το ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον γαλλικό τίτλο, αλλά φυσικά ο Άγγλος θα καταλάβει pathetique = pathetic, άρα το ίδιο κάνει.


Τώρα τι λογική είναι αυτή; Αν ο Άγγλος σκαμπάζει από το θέμα, θα καταλάβει τη σωστή έννοια. Αν δεν σκαμπάζει, και δεν έχει και κέφι για γκούγκλισμα, τι να κάνουμε, εδώ υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν την απλή μέθοδο των τριών.


Hellegennes said:


> Την έννοια που δίνει το ΛΚΝ δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου και την αμφισβητώ ευθέως.


Μπορείς να την αμφισβητήσεις και πλαγίως. Εγώ πάντως αν έχω απορία για την έννοια μιας λέξης, στο λεξικό θα πάω, δεν θα έρθω σε σένα  Εξάλλου, συνυπολόγισε ότι υπάρχουν καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις που προέρχονται από μεταφορές στα ελληνικά που έχουν γίνει πριν χρόνια, που πια είναι παγιωμένες, ανεξαρτήτως αν σ' αρέσει εσένα ή όχι. Π.χ., σήμερα θα λέγαμε _Ενωμένες_ Πολιτείες Αμερικής. 


Hellegennes said:


> Πάω στοίχημα ό,τι θες, πως κανείς Έλληνας δεν θα μετάφραζε παθητικός = παθιάρης ή παθιασμένος.


Αν δεν άνοιγε λεξικό; Καταφανώς!


Hellegennes said:


> Όταν μού λένε "παθητικό τραγούδι" δεν καταλαβαίνω "τραγούδι με πάθος" αλλά "αδύναμο τραγούδι".


_Παθητικός_ στα ελληνικά σημαίνει αυτός που δέχεται μια ενέργεια, αυτός που είναι παθιασμένος, ή αυτός που είναι ελλειμματικός. Άρα, αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις είναι λάθος, προφανώς επειδή επηρεάζεσαι από την έννοια της λέξης στα αγγλικά.

Τέλος, θα ήταν πιο λογικό να πεις _*εμένα* δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η μετάφραση_, να σου πούμε κι εμείς περί ορέξεως νον ντισπουτάντουμ, παρά να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις λάθος όλα τα λεξικά - θέλεις τώρα να δημιουργήσεις λεξικογραφικές ομάδες επιμόρφωσης του Ελληγενή που θα σε κυνηγάνε με τον Μπαμπινιώτη; :twit:




Hellegennes said:


> Γενικά δηλαδή, δεν πείθομαι ότι ακόμη και το 1900, κάποιος που άκουγε "παθητική συμφωνία" θα σκεφτόταν "συμφωνία του πάθους".


Ε, δε μου φαινόσουν *τόσο* μεγάλος! :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

Δεν προσπαθώ να βγάλω λάθος τα λεξικά, απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι κάνουν αρκετά καλή δουλειά στο επίπεδο διευκρίνισης, γιατί δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που βλέπω λέξη να περιγράφεται σε χρήση που πια δεν υπάρχει. Αν είναι να μου μάθει το λεξικό ότι μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιεί όλος ο κόσμος, έχει και κάποια άλλη σημασία, τότε το λεξικό εξυπηρετεί κανονιστικό σκοπό, όχι διευκρινιστικό.

Ξέρω ότι γίνομαι σπαστικός, αλλά δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Απλά είμαι επίμονος. Κι εδώ νομίζω πως έχω δίκιο και γι' αυτό επιμένω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Bρε Ελληγενή, τι πάει να πει "χρήση που πια δεν υπάρχει"; Όταν η χρήση αυτή υπάρχει σε κείμενα νεοελληνικά των τελευταίων 50 ετών (που υπάρχει γιατί τη θυμάμαι από παλιά αναγνώσματα), πρέπει να υπάρχει και στα λεξικά. Ένας από τους στόχους τους είναι να βοηθάνε τον αναγνώστη να ξεκαθαρίζει τις άγνωστες λέξεις του ή τις άγνωστες χρήσεις γνωστών λέξεων. 
Εγώ ακούγοντας για παθητική συμφωνία από παλιά δεν σκέφτηκα ότι η συμφωνία είναι αδύναμη ή αδρανής, αμέσως κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε παθιασμένη. Και επί τη ευκαιρία, παθιασμένος δεν είναι μόνο ο ενθουσιώδης αλλά και ο κολλημένος σε έμμονη ιδέα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Μια και δεν βάλατε ΛΝΕΓ ακόμα, η 2η σημασία είναι:

2. αυτός που εκφράζει έντονα συναισθήματα, κυρ. ερωτικά, που χαρακτηρίζεται από μεγάλη συναισθηματική φόρτιση: _~ ματιά | μουσική | φωνή | τραγούδι | αγκάλιασμα_ | (με κεφ.) _η ~ Συμφωνία τού Τσαϊκόφσκι _ΣΥΝ. παθιάρικος, παθιασμένος.

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η σημασία μπαίνει ή έχει μπει στην μπάντα. Ωστόσο, όταν μεταφράστηκε η Παθητική, η απόδοση ήταν ακριβέστατη. Ακόμα κι αν ξεχαστεί εντελώς η σημασία της λέξης, η Παθητική θα διατηρήσει το όνομά της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Bρε Ελληγενή, τι πάει να πει "χρήση που πια δεν υπάρχει"; Όταν η χρήση αυτή υπάρχει σε κείμενα νεοελληνικά των τελευταίων 50 ετών (που υπάρχει γιατί τη θυμάμαι από παλιά αναγνώσματα), πρέπει να υπάρχει και στα λεξικά. Ένας από τους στόχους τους είναι να βοηθάνε τον αναγνώστη να ξεκαθαρίζει τις άγνωστες λέξεις του ή τις άγνωστες χρήσεις γνωστών λέξεων.
> Εγώ ακούγοντας για παθητική συμφωνία από παλιά δεν σκέφτηκα ότι η συμφωνία είναι αδύναμη ή αδρανής, αμέσως κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε παθιασμένη. Και επί τη ευκαιρία, παθιασμένος δεν είναι μόνο ο ενθουσιώδης αλλά και ο κολλημένος σε έμμονη ιδέα.



Πρώτα απ' όλα, εγώ θα την έλεγα "συμφωνία του πάθους" ή σκέτο "του πάθους" και όχι "παθιασμένη συμφωνία" γιατί ακούγεται σαν προσωποποίηση. Δεύτερον, δεν διαφωνώ με την ύπαρξη λημμάτων και εννοιών σε λήμματα που δεν είναι σε χρήση αλλά με την ανυπαρξία διευκρίνισης. Πώς τα αγγλικά γραφικά γράφουν _obsolete_; Ε, έτσι.

Εγώ πάντως όταν ακούω "παθητική συμφωνία", σκέφτομαι ό,τι κι όταν ακούω "παθητική φωνή" και "παθητικός ομοφυλόφιλος". Και όχι, δεν είναι ερωτική φωνή και ερωτιάρης ομοφυλόφιλος.

Το τελευταίο ήταν σπόντα για μένα; 



nickel said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η σημασία μπαίνει ή έχει μπει στην μπάντα. Ωστόσο, όταν μεταφράστηκε η Παθητική, η απόδοση ήταν ακριβέστατη. Ακόμα κι αν ξεχαστεί εντελώς η σημασία της λέξης, η Παθητική θα διατηρήσει το όνομά της.



Ωραία, συμφωνούμε ως εδώ. Εγώ βέβαια είμαι και τελείως αντίθετος στην διαιώνιση τίτλων που παύουν να έχουν νόημα, αλλά αυτό είναι τελείως άλλη συζήτηση, που συμπτωματικά σκεφτόμουν να ανοίξω, εσχάτως.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Το τελευταίο ήταν σύμπτωση. 
Το ζήτημα που θέτεις τώρα είναι πότε ο λεξικογράφος αποφασίζει να χαρακτηρίσει μια λέξη αρχαΐζουσα. Προφανώς για τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη ακόμα δεν έχει βγει οριστική απόφαση.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 1, 2012)

Από τη γαλλική Βίκη: "Elle fut surnommée « Pathétique » (Патетическая en russe) par Modeste Tchaïkovski, le frère du compositeur, en raison du caractère extrêmement tourmenté de l'œuvre. Son frère ayant proposé le sous-titre initial « Tragique », Tchaikovsky le rejeta, avant d'accepter le sous-titre « Pathétique ». En outre, Tchaïkovski avoua, dans une lettre à son frère, avoir beaucoup pleuré en composant cette symphonie". 

Παρεμπ., το πάθος δεν είναι ακριβώς μονοσήμαντο και δεν μας παραπέμπει μόνο σε ερωτύλους. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

Άσχετο:
Γιατί χώρισε η Ελληνίδα τον Ιταλό φίλο της;
Διότι της είπε ότι είναι «γυναίκα χωρίς πάτος».

ΥΓ#1 (Μόνο που εννοούσε «χωρίς πάθος» ο κακομοίρης.)
ΥΓ#2 (Πιθανότατα ήταν ο ίδιος Ιταλός που έλεγε «ολιγαρκής» αντί «ολιγάρχης» για τον Αμπράμοβιτς.)
ΥΓ#3


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο:
> Γιατί χώρισε η Ελληνίδα τον Ιταλό φίλο της;
> Διότι της είπε ότι είναι «γυναίκα χωρίς πάτος».
> [...]



Εξού και το _Τόσα χρόνια βαρελάς, τέτοιον πάτο δεν ξανάδα!_


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία, αφού το έβαλα στο αγγλικό φόρουμ, να πούμε ότι οι Εγγλέζοι προφέρουν το όνομα γαλλικά, δηλαδή λένε «δε πατετίκ».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εξού και το _Τόσα χρόνια βαρελάς, τέτοιον πάτο δεν ξανάδα!_


Μα πού είναι το λάικ όταν το χρειάζεσαι; Άντε κι άσπρο πάτο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, αφού το έβαλα στο αγγλικό φόρουμ, να πούμε ότι οι Εγγλέζοι προφέρουν το όνομα γαλλικά, δηλαδή λένε «δε πατετίκ».



Για την ακρίβεια, οι περισσότεροι το προφέρουν παθετίκ. Πιθανότατα γιατί έτσι νομίζουν ότι προφέρεται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Πρόκειται για τους ίδιους Άγγλους που πινουν εξπρέσσο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Helle, δεν βγήκα γύρα να μετράω πόσοι Εγγλέζοι το προφέρουν έτσι και πόσοι αλλιώς για να κομίσω και καμιά αξιόπιστη στατιστική (αλλά ούτε εσύ φαντάζομαι). Όταν λοιπόν λέω ότι οι Εγγλέζοι το προφέρουν «δε πατετίκ», εννοώ οι μορφωμένοι Εγγλέζοι που ξέρουν από γαλλικά και μουσική, και ταυτόχρονα προτείνω να κάνετε το ίδιο κι εσείς. Δεν θα με τσακώσετε να προτείνω να προφέρετε λέξεις σαν τον τύπο του λόουκαλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πρόκειται για τους ίδιους Άγγλους που πινουν εξπρέσσο;



Και λένε _εξέτερα_.



nickel said:


> Helle, δεν βγήκα γύρα να μετράω πόσοι Εγγλέζοι το προφέρουν έτσι και πόσοι αλλιώς για να κομίσω και καμιά αξιόπιστη στατιστική (αλλά ούτε εσύ φαντάζομαι). Όταν λοιπόν λέω ότι οι Εγγλέζοι το προφέρουν «δε πατετίκ», εννοώ οι μορφωμένοι Εγγλέζοι που ξέρουν από γαλλικά και μουσική, και ταυτόχρονα προτείνω να κάνετε το ίδιο κι εσείς. Δεν θα με τσακώσετε να προτείνω να προφέρετε λέξεις σαν τον τύπο του λόουκαλ.



Δεν είναι το ίδιο το "μορφωμένοι" και "με μουσική παιδεία" ή "με γνώσεις γαλλικών". Από μια χαρά μορφωμένους το έχω ακούσει. Γκάλοπ, όχι, δεν έχω κάνει.

Εγώ την "παθητική συμφωνία" την προφέρω 6th Symphony.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Ε, να βάλουμε τότε και μια πολύ καλή εκτέλεσή της 6ης, με άψογο ήχο, από μια πρώτης τάξεως ορχήστρα (τη Φιλαρμονική της Σεούλ). Προσέξτε στο τέλος τον διευθυντή, τον Chung Myung-Whun.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Τι, εννοείς που τον ψιλοπήρε για 20 δευτερόλεπτα; 

Πολύ καλή εκτέλεση και ο ήχος φοβερός. Ευχαριστούμε. :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Θυμάμαι πολύ καθαρά τους γονείς μου να χρησιμοποιούν το επίθετο παθητικός εννοώντας γεμάτος πάθος και ερωτισμό. Και, ναι, το φιλί το έλεγαν παθητικό.


Εξπρέσο, εξέτερα, μασούς, εντρεπρενούρ και διάφορα τέτοια χαριτωμένα, μάι ντίαρ Ανθόνιο. (Μόνο που δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητα των Αμερικάνων οι γελοίες προφορές και μου 'ρχεται ένα ντεζαβού αυτή τη στιγμή 
 )


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στα δε αγγλικά είναι τερατώδες λάθος, γιατί pathetic σημαίνει αξιοθρήνητος.





Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ την "παθητική συμφωνία" την προφέρω 6th Symphony.


Και δε μας το 'λεγες από την αρχή; Μόνο να φέρνεις αντιρρήσεις ξέρεις! :twit:


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2012)

Πάντως, κάποιος ελληνομαθής ξένος πριν από χρόνια σε κάποιο φόρουμ έλεγε ότι κανονικά την Παθητική θα έπρεπε να την πούμε Συμφωνία του καημού.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θυμάμαι πολύ καθαρά τους γονείς μου να χρησιμοποιούν το επίθετο παθητικός εννοώντας γεμάτος πάθος και ερωτισμό. Και, ναι, το φιλί το έλεγαν παθητικό.


Κι εγώ θυμάμαι πολύ καθαρά λογοτεχνία, ελληνική και μεταφρασμένη που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "παθητικός" ακριβώς έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και δε μας το 'λεγες από την αρχή; Μόνο να φέρνεις αντιρρήσεις ξέρεις! :twit:



Ναι, αλλά χωρίς αντιρρήσεις δεν γίνονται συζητήσεις.


----------



## Eudokia (Aug 2, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που ανοίξατε, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την εμπειρία μου από την εκτέλεση της εν λόγω συμφωνίας στη συναυλία της Φιλαρμονικής της Βιέννης, στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, πριν μερικά χρόνια, με μαέστρο τον Ρικάρντο Μούτι. Επειδή δεν είχα βρει εισιτήριο, είχα παρακολουθήσει τη συναυλία στον κήπο του Μεγάρου από τη γιγαντο-οθόνη (με ελεύθερη είσοδο), καθισμένη...στο δάπεδο, μαζί με ένα πλήθος κόσμου.
Θυμάμαι πολύ χαρακτηριστικά ότι:
1. Τη συναυλία παρακολουθούσαν άνθρωποι όλων των ηλικιών και "κοινωνικών τάξεων": έφηβοι με τζινάκι ή σορτσάκι, μαμάδες και μπαμπάδες με μωρά σε καρότσια, παιδιά, "καθωσπρέπει" κύριοι και κυρίες με επίσημο ένδυμα κλπ.
2. Στη διάρκεια της συναυλίας επικρατούσε νεκρική σιγή, παρ' όλο που είμαστε στο ύπαιθρο και κανείς δεν την επέβαλε.
3. Παρά το παρατεταμένο χειροκρότημα, μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας (ήταν το τελευταίο έργο που ακούστηκε), ο μαέστρος έφυγε εξαιρετικά σοβαρός και δεν παίχτηκε κανένα ανκόρ. Σωστά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να ακουστεί μετά από τόση συναισθηματική φόρτιση.

Καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι, όπως και να έχει ονομαστεί ένα μουσικό έργο, τελικά η ίδια η μουσική είναι αυτή που μένει, ενώνει τους ανθρώπους που το μοιράζονται και μας συνδέει με το συνθέτη. Ο ίδιος ο Τσαϊκόφσκι είχε πει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ότι τη θεωρούσε το τελειότερο έργο του.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να αναφέρουμε και τις δύο σονάτες για πιάνο του Μπετόβεν: την Sonate Pathétique (που μεταφράστηκε "Παθητική") και την Appassionata που έμεινε αμετάφραστη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Ο ίδιος ο Τσαϊκόφσκι είχε πει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ότι τη θεωρούσε το τελειότερο έργο του.



Δεν ξέρω αν ο Τσαϊκόφσκι το είχε πει αυτό, αλλά προσωπικά δεν μου λέει κάτι η γνώμη του ίδιου, γιατί την άλλαζε σαν τα πουκάμισα. Αρχικά είχε πολύ καλή γνώμη για τα περισσότερα έργα του και λίγο αργότερα (συνήθως μετά την πρώτη εκτέλεση) τα μισούσε. Μάλιστα όταν ξεκίνησε να γράφει την 6η συμφωνία, στην αρχή την θεωρούσε αριστούργημα και λίγο μετά άλλαξε γνώμη και την πέταξε στα σκουπίδια. Αμέσως μετά, άρχισε να την ξαναγράφει. Άβυσσος η ψυχή του Τσαϊκόφσκι.

Και η 5η συμφωνία του είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, ωστόσο ο ίδιος, μετά την πρώτη εκτέλεση, την έγραψε στην μαύρη λίστα του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Το είχα γράψει παλιότερα και είναι μέρος ενός δοκιμίου μου -ή σημειώματος, αν θέλετε- για την λόγια μουσική, με τίτλο "Οι πέντε και ο έκτος". Το επαναδημοσιεύω εδώ (πρώτη φορά το δημοσίευσα στο phorum.gr):

_Όταν ο Τσαϊκόφσκυ έγραψε την πρώτη εκδοχή της 6ης του συμφωνίας, θεώρησε ότι ήταν άθλιο και το κατέστρεψε. Όπως συνέβη και με προηγούμενα έργα του, ο δημιουργός είχε την τάση να τα αποποιείται μετά την πρώτη γραφή ή την πρώτη ακρόαση, όπως για παράδειγμα την 5η συμφωνία του, μετά την πρεμιέρα της. Ωστόσο ήδη στην εποχή του ήταν εξαιρετικά δημοφιλή, παρότι οι κριτικοί είχαν ανάμεικτη άποψη για τον ίδιο. Όταν τελικά ξαναέγραψε την 6η συμφωνία του, θεώρησε ότι ήταν εξαιρετική, όντας προσωπικότητα του ύψους ή του βάθους. Αυτή η συμφωνία είναι ό,τι πιο σκοτεινό είχε γράψει ποτέ ο ίδιος και από τις σκοτεινότερες συμφωνίες όλων των εποχών, αν όχι η πιο σκοτεινή. Με απίστευτες εξάρσεις και μερικές φωτεινές στιγμές, η συμφωνία βάζει τον ακροατή σε σπαραξικάρδια διάθεση από τις πρώτες νότες ήδη, που απελευθερώνεται μια τρομερή έκρηξη απελπισίας και μηδενισμού. Οι σιωπές χρησιμοποιούνται όσο ποτέ άλλοτε σε έργο του Τσαϊκόφσκυ, επιτείνοντας την αίσθηση.

Δεν είναι μελαγχολία σε κανένα σημείο. Είναι απόλυτη οδύνη και μηδενισμός στο ύψιστο σημείο του. Αυτό οδήγησε πολλούς να πιστεύουν ότι ο θάνατος του δημιουργού, λίγες μέρες μετά την πρεμιέρα του έργου, ήταν αυτοκτονία. Ο Τσαϊκόφσκυ πέθανε από χολέρα, πιθανώς από μολυσμένο νερό, κάτι που θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει συνειδητά, μιας και υπήρχε επιδημία χολέρας και σαφείς οδηγίες το νερό να αποστειρώνεται. Έτσι, θεωρήθηκε, τουλάχιστον αρχικά, ότι ο δημιουργός έγραψε συνειδητά το κύκνειο άσμα του, μέσα από το οποίο απελευθέρωνε όλη του την θλίψη και τα πάθη. Ο Τσαϊκόφσκυ είχε ίσως λόγους να αυτοκτονήσει, από οδύνη για τον ανεκπλήρωτο έρωτά του στο πρόσωπο του ανηψιού του. Υπάρχει η θεωρία ότι αυτή η αυτοκτονία, μάλιστα, του επιβλήθηκε από τους συναδέλφους του ως μέρος κώδικα τιμής. Δύο ακόμη στοιχεία, σχετικά με την 6η του συμφωνία οδήγησαν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση σκέψης. Το πρόγραμμα της συμφωνίας, που δεν έκανε γνωστό στο κοινό, θεωρήθηκε ότι ήταν η ιστορία της ζωής του και η δομή του όντως είναι τέτοια που συναινεί σ' αυτήν την άποψη. Ωστόσο, ο τίτλος του έργου, λανθασμένα διατυπώθηκε ότι υπερτονίζει το γεγονός. Ο λόγος είναι ότι η λέξη "Pathétique" με την οποία μεταφράστηκε το έργο στα γαλλικά -κι από εκεί στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες- είναι λανθασμένη απόδοση του ρωσικού "Patetičeskaja", που σημαίνει "παθιασμένος, ένθερμος, παράφορος" και όχι "αξιοθρήνητος" που είναι η γαλλική -και αγγλική- έννοια της λέξης.

Άσχετα με τον συμβολισμό και το background της συμφωνίας, αυτό το μουσικό έργο θεωρείται από τα πιο ολοκληρωμένα και ώριμα έργα του Τσαϊκόφσκυ και αποδείχθηκε ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές με το κοινό όσο και με τον κινηματογράφο. Η δύναμη και η ένταση είναι ισορροπημένες με διαστήματα γαλήνης και ο βηματισμός, ο ρυθμός της συμφωνίας, δεν είναι άνισος όπως σε προηγούμενα έργα (κυρίως στα μπαλέτα του). Η κατακλείδα είναι βαριά και η μουσική σβήνει πολύ αργά* και πολύ αθόρυβα, κάτι που ο Τσαϊκόφσκυ δεν έκανε σε καμμιά προηγούμενη συμφωνία του και γενικά δεν συνήθιζε. Το αντίθετο, το χαρακτηριστικό τέλος του Τσαϊκόφσκυ είναι χαρούμενη, επική έξαρση πνευστών και κρουστών. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, από τα πιο υπέροχα κομμάτια μουσικής που έχουν γραφτεί ποτέ.


* παίρνει 3 λεπτά, στην διάρκεια των οποίων υπάρχει ένα μοναδικό, τελευταίο ξέσπασμα, 2 λεπτά πριν το τέλος, διαρκεί μισό λεπτό και περνάει άλλο 1.5 λεπτό κλεισίματος._


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Πολύ όμορφο, και σαν ενημερωτικό σημείωμα και σαν κατάθεση προσωπικής σχέσης με το έργο. (Ακόμα και το ότι άφησες τη γλωσσική παρατήρηση μού άρεσε.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα που το παρατηρώ, έχει έναν αγγλισμό από εδώ ως το Λονδίνο. Όποιος τον βρει, κερδίζει ένα ποίημα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

> και αποδείχθηκε ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές με το κοινό όσο και με τον κινηματογράφο



Το ποίημά μου, το ποίημά μου! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _Όταν ο Τσαϊκόφσκυ έγραψε την πρώτη εκδοχή της 6ης του συμφωνίας, θεώρησε ότι ήταν άθλιο και το κατέστρεψε._


Έχει κι αυτό, αλλά το επόμενο που θα γράψεις, θα σου το επιμεληθούμε πιο πριν... ;)


----------

